# Shedding?



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

So, do hogs shed? I gave Toki a new dark blue liner and it is really easy to see all the white belly fur he leaves behind. He is leaving behind a lot of fur after he cuddles too. His belly looks just the same as ever, not like there is any less fur. Is this a normal thing? Is it a summer thing? Should I be worried?


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's normal or not, but Persimmon does this too. :/


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I was just saying this to my boyfriend last night! Lulu's been shedding some belly hairs too. She just finished her first quilling so I wasn't sure if it was related to that or not? How old are your guys' hogs?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

One of my girls, Mustard, went through a shedding period. It lasted a little over a month, to be honest. She wasn't shedding that much to start having bald spots, so I figured everything was ok but I did take her to the vet as she was also losing quills. We ruled out mites and nothing had changed in her environment -- I think it was seasonal shedding. 

Are your little guys losing quills as well? Scratching a lot? Any new food/laundry detergent, etc?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I had a baby girl who shed her fur to obvious thinning when she was quilling. Her fur grew back in with her quills. 

Many hedgehogs shed some fur on a regular basis, others seem to have a seasonal shedding. I wouldn't worry too much unless he'es loosing massive amounts and quills too.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I feel like Lulu has been scratching an awful lot, like to the point where I'm a little concerned. has your hedgie been scratching also? and I'm pretty sure I asked this in my last post but is he quilling or just finished quilling or anything like that? 

idk if you guys saw the topic I posted earlier about her adorable antics last night but when we had her out that whole time, she would scratch herself pretty often. she's just getting towards the end of her first quilling (thank God! I feel sooo bad for her! I can only imagine how I'd feel if quills were pushing out of my skin  ) so could it be related to that? when it comes to her shedding her belly fur, she doesn't have bald spots but the fur does look kinda thin. I also don't have a "normal" amount of fur to reference to, as she is my first and only hedgie and I've only had her for a little over a month.

I put flax seed oil on her a week ago to help soothe the quilling because her skin started to look very very dry when she was at the peak of her quilling. It couldn't possibly be a reaction to that right? I don't think I've ever read anywhere of anybody's baby reacting badly to the flax seed oil. 

I'm on my phone right now but I'll take some pictures of her later and maybe create my own topic for this issue to see what you guys think!


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

I got Persimmon as a birthday gift and the people who got him for me didn't ask the breeder how old he was >.< But I'm pretty sure he's somewhere between 3 and 5 months.

He also just finished quilling, and I never noticed much shedding prior to that. He has also been scratching a bit, but not really enough to cause concern.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman was shedding like crazy when the weather started getting really warm. I was worried he was going to go bald until I realised that he didn't actually have any bald spots on him. I'm thinking he was shedding some of it to combat the heat, kind of like a dog will shed some of its downy winter layer when spring rolls around. He has since slowed back down to his normal shedding rate of almost nothing.


----------

